# pink eyes vs. ruby eyes



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

so..this may be a dumb question..but what's the difference between pink eyes and ruby eyes? I have a rat with *red* eyes..but I never really can tell what the difference is..maybe a pic comparison would be nice!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ruby can range from what almost appears black 

Kamali beside my agouti (black-eyed) Terra









to very light red
Fable a cinnamon agouti








Hera, a very light seal-point Siamese









Pink-eyed is always Pink
Wonderful Bronwen :-*


----------



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

This is Ethan. He was an albino. He had truly pink eyes.










Same with Breanna.










Hunter was a lighter ruby eyed siamese.










Morticia has the dark ruby eyes. They look black at times.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

wow..thanks for the info..I didn't know there was such a *rainbow* of eye colors for ratties. My boy is *albino* or PEW..but his eyes are not pink, they're red...close to the color of Hera in lilspaz's post..so would he still be considered a PEW?..I have a pic, although I'm not sure how clear it is.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

The pink eyes can range a little as well, but if your rat is a PEW then he automatically has pink eyes...it's genetically linked, like agouti to black eyes, and beige to ruby


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

wow, thats definatley interesting...I wonder why the colors are *genetically* matched..thats always interested me...but it is WAY too complicated for my mind to comprehend..lol..another thing I always wondered is....you know how some white animals *like rabbits and cats for example* have blue eyes..it would be totally awesome if rats could have those blue eyes too!


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Things with color can be very strange with genetics: ie calico cats being female, orange cats nearly almost always male. 

I have a beige hooded rat and his eyes are ruby, if not a dark ruby. There was some sort of a mottled beige with him at the petstore, one of his litter mates, who had black eyes, and a PEW with white eyes.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

this_wallflower said:


> and a PEW with *white eyes*.


Typo?


----------



## Hyperdeficit (Aug 24, 2009)

they say that red eyes are more light sensitive and red eyed rats do not see as well and are more common of displaying the head waving manuver to see better


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

A white-eyed PEW is not genetics but damage. Those eyes were hurt and it is blind now.

ALL beiges are ruby-eyed, but some look very dark almost black, until you hold themup to the light or use a flash.


----------



## trentrules (Aug 2, 2009)

Hyperdeficit said:


> they say that red eyes are more light sensitive and red eyed rats do not see as well and are more common of displaying the head waving manuver to see better


Is that true of red eyes, or just pink? The only rats I've had that scanned by waving their heads, were pink eyed. Same with being light sensitive. None of my red eyed one have ever had a problem.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

trentrules said:


> Is that true of red eyes, or just pink? The only rats I've had that scanned by waving their heads, were pink eyed. Same with being light sensitive. None of my red eyed one have ever had a problem.


One of my boys has red/dark ruby eyes and he sways A LOT. Max had pink eyes and never swayed.


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I have a black eyes rat that sways..I call her my drunken rattie..


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

littlematchstick said:


> I call her my drunken rattie..


That's what my bf says


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

every animal i've had who's had pink eyes have been really short sighted annd they all swayed


----------



## this_wallflower (Apr 19, 2009)

Yes, that was a typo. PEW, just a PEW, not white eyes lol.


----------



## themacgregor (Jul 12, 2007)

I had a beige girl with odd eyes, one pink and one ruby. She looked slightly possessed, but only from one side.
Odd eyes FTW!


----------

